# connecting internet in ubuntu with reliance data card



## kratosal (Oct 13, 2008)

i have a reliance data card which works fine in windows but how could i configure it in linux ubuntu to start using net in it. i have tried scanModem from linmodems.org to scan and suggest me driver for my reliance data card modem but it was unable to recognize any modem. please help me to configure net in ubuntu.


----------



## romainclair (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi I got the net on Ubuntu 7.1, with Reliance Data card, Huawei EC325, during many days. Now, I can not.
PPP daemon has died = A modem hang up the phone (exit code = 16). Var/log/messages = warning: secret file /etc/ppp/papsecrets has world and/or group access.
Please, can u help me to reconnect ?

Hi I got the net on Ubuntu 7.1, with Reliance Data card, Huawei EC325, during many days. Now, I can not.
PPP daemon has died = A modem hang up the phone (exit code = 16). Var/log/messages = warning: secret file /etc/ppp/papsecrets has world and/or group access.
Please, can u help me to reconnect ?


----------

